# Marathon in der Fränkischen Schweiz 22.05.



## Christi (16. April 2005)

Hi,

könnte für manchen interessant sein: www.bikemarathon.net

Tschau

Christian


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. April 2005)

Hört sich ja sehr schön an!   

Danke für den Tipp!   

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (18. April 2005)

na das klingt doch sehr verlockend!

@christi
kennst du zufällig die strecke? also trail-anteil, straße, schotter... auf der seite steht leider nicht soviel.


----------



## munchin Monster (18. April 2005)

Ich habe den Flyer beim Frankenbikemarathon entdeckt.

Klingt echt verlockend. Die 50km Runde soll ca. 1000höhenmeter haben.

Das wäre also mit Trieb Kurzstrecke vergleichbar,  bloß ein paar km länger.

Nur das Streckenprofil würde ich gerne nochmal in groß sehen.


Wenn ich jemanden find der mich mitnimmt oder ich irgendwie himkomm, dann bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch dabei    

Halbmarathon   


mfg benni


----------



## blacksurf (18. April 2005)

jepp, klingt sehr gut und ist nicht so weit weg
Hab mal den Halbmarathon ins Auge gefasst


----------



## Frazer (19. April 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal den Halbmarathon ins Auge gefasst




Lässt sich da evtl. fahrtechnisch zur Anreise was organisieren???   

Die 50km-Runde klingt nämlich soweit echt gut.


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2005)

@frazer
dazu habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht
Schaun wir mal, ob sich noch mehr interessieren mitzufahren


----------



## Altitude (19. April 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt sich da evtl. fahrtechnisch zur Anreise was organisieren???
> 
> Die 50km-Runde klingt nämlich soweit echt gut.



na ja, bis dahin sollte Deine Gabel wieder da sein...  

@Katja
Eingänger oder Schalter?


----------



## Coffee (19. April 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, bis dahin sollte Deine Gabel wieder da sein...
> 
> @Katja
> Eingänger oder Schalter?



wenn ich nicht ausgerechnet an diesem we in münchen weilen würde würde ich den eingänger nehmen   

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (19. April 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, bis dahin sollte Deine Gabel wieder da sein...
> 
> @Katja
> Eingänger oder Schalter?




ich fahr mit der Eisdiele


----------



## Frazer (19. April 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, bis dahin sollte Deine Gabel wieder da sein...




Hoff ich doch mal !!!!    

Mitm Glitterfully würde es sonst kein rechter Spass werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. April 2005)

und hier ist noch einer, zwar ein wenig weit weg, aber 
die die in wasgau waren wissen das sich die anreise lohnt.
die gegend ist einfach klasse und 3300hm sind ja nicht
schlecht.

http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/

wotan


----------



## karstenenh (19. April 2005)

Für mich hört sich der Marathon in der Fränkischen auch sehr gut an. Hab mich zwar noch nicht angemeldet, stehe aber kurz davor ...

Und ich weiß schon ganz genau, mit welchem Rad ich fahr ....


----------



## munchin Monster (19. April 2005)

karstenenh schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich hört sich der Marathon in der Fränkischen auch sehr gut an. Hab mich zwar noch nicht angemeldet, stehe aber kurz davor ...
> 
> Und ich weiß schon ganz genau, mit welchem Rad ich fahr ....



Mit welchem Rad fährste denn? Würde mich mal interessieren   

Ich fahr mit meinem Cube Acid    Allerdings dann wahrscheinlich mit meiner neuen Skareb und nicht mit meiner jetzigen axel elite   


mfg benni (der marathonverrückte ^^)


----------



## Florian (19. April 2005)

Hmmm, die klingen beide sehr interessant.
Wenn sich was günstiges zum gemeinsamfahren ergibt, wär ich schon sehr gern beim Erbeskopfmarathon dabei. 
Den Marathon in der fränkischen Schweiz, hatte ich schon im Terminkalender. 
Wär aber trotzdem noch interessant, ob es was über die Streckenbeschaffenheit zu berichten gibt.
Auch nicht sehr weit weg wäre noch Eichstätt Rund um die Burg 
Weiß da jemand was über die Strecke?


----------



## blacksurf (20. April 2005)

ist Jemand von Euch diesen Marathon schon gefahren und kann mal was zum Streckenprofil sagen?


----------



## Christi (21. April 2005)

Werde am Dienstag die Strecke abfahren und dann mal hier berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (21. April 2005)

Christi schrieb:
			
		

> Werde am Dienstag die Strecke abfahren und dann mal hier berichten.



hey, super!
Danke


----------



## karstenenh (21. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchem Rad fährste denn? Würde mich mal interessieren
> 
> Ich fahr mit meinem Cube Acid    Allerdings dann wahrscheinlich mit meiner neuen Skareb und nicht mit meiner jetzigen axel elite



Höhö, ich hab doch nur ein einziges Rad. Mein FSR specialized expert, fast alles noch Originalteile. Da fällt die Wahl nicht schwer   
Ansonsten muß ich leider zugeben, daß ich mich mit "Hardware" noch nicht so auskenne. Kann also nichts zu Deiner Wahl sagen ...


----------



## wr400 (25. April 2005)

servus,

kann jemand ne grössere karte von der strecke besorgen?


----------



## Fliege (3. Mai 2005)

Christi schrieb:
			
		

> Werde am Dienstag die Strecke abfahren und dann mal hier berichten.



Und? Wie war's?   

Fly


----------



## Christi (4. Mai 2005)

Hi,

leider hat das Abfahren der Strecke nicht geklappt, letzten Dienstag wars mir zu regnerisch zum biken. 
Heute ist ein Vorbericht zum Marathon im www.radsport-forum.de.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Gerhard S. (5. Mai 2005)

Hat schon wer genauere Streckeninfos zum Rennen am 22.05.
Werde höchstwahrscheinlich mittreten...
Gruß
Gerhard
@acidrider und [email protected] das ist doch ein heimrennen für euch  
ich hoffe ihr seit dabei  
testet doch mal die strecke und schreibt eure eindrücke hier rein.


----------



## munchin Monster (5. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich irgendwie hinkommen könnte würde ich schon mitfahren. Mein Vater ist allerdings im Urlaub und meine Mutter fällt raus, weil das Bike nicht ins Auto passt.

Und siehe da, schon ist meine Marathonteilnahme nicht mehr möglich. Es sei denn Matze würde sich die Mühe machen mich irgendwie mitzunehmen.   

Ohne angeben zu wollen  Ich bin in eigentlich in meiner noch nie erreichten Topform angelangt. Zumal ab kommendem Sonntag mein Bike satte 1,5kg leichter wird   Glaubt's oder glaubt's nicht   Ich bin verrückt    

mfg benni


----------



## mabi (5. Mai 2005)

Die Strecke ist großteils die MTB 1 Route von den Heiligenstadter MTB Freaks

http://www.markt-heiligenstadt.de/tourismus/fahrrad/mountainbiking/route1.shtml

oder

http://www.rennradtouren.de/first/Touren/mtb/mtb1/mtb1.html


----------



## blacksurf (5. Mai 2005)

ach ja hat sich schon jemand aus Fürth oder Nürnberg angemeldet
und könnte mich vielleicht mitnehmen?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (5. Mai 2005)

super...ich finde die MTB Strecken bei Heiligenstadt echt zum abgewöhnen...

was ich aber echt geile finde ist das überhauptjemand sowas mal bei uns in der fränkischen macht, danke.
Was für mich jetzt echt der geilste MA war fand ich Trieb...mal schauen ob der Trailanteil an Trieb rannkommt.
Und hoffentlich gibts geile technische abfahrten...
neulich meinte so ein 40j Rennradler (der war superfit) könnt ihr bergab ein bischen langsamer tun weil jedesmal wenn ich wieder an euch ranfahren kostet mir zuviel Körner.  
Deswegen brauch ich Trails, Trails und nochmals Trails!!!
Damit ich überhaupt ne Chance hab nen fitten 40j. Rennradler zu packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (6. Mai 2005)

ich finde die strecke auch net so den brühler  : sehr zickzack lastig um kilometer zubekommen , sehr viel schotter / flurbereinigungsstraßen leider fast keine trails. technisch schwierige abfahrten sind leider nicht vorhanden , den geisberg gehts halt die forststraße hinunter / hinauf. aber wie gesagt besser als nix   . ich wohn ja hier direkt am eingang zur fränkischen und die ist eigentlich ein richtiges mtb paradies aber es gibt halt immer streß mit den forstämtern  und waldbesitzern  .


----------



## Gerhard S. (7. Mai 2005)

mabi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke ist großteils die MTB 1 Route von den Heiligenstadter MTB Freaks
> 
> http://www.markt-heiligenstadt.de/tourismus/fahrrad/mountainbiking/route1.shtml
> 
> ...



Danke Mabi für die Streckentipps

Also so wie es aussieht eher eine strecke mit geringerem Singltrailanteil
Der veranstalter hat mir gesagt das die strecke erst am samstag komplett ausgeschildert wird.
werde trotzdem und dank eurer infos bereits am freitag die strecke besichtigen
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Mai 2005)

Hey Gerhard, kannst dich noch an mich erinnern?
Bist du im Juli in Garmisch auch dabei beim MA und beim Festival?

Ich bin da mit Matthias am Start  Bald mit meinem um ca. 1,5kg
leichteren Hardtail 

Kannst mir ja mal wieder mailen wie's so läuft mitm Training und so drum herum.

mfg benni


----------



## wr400 (9. Mai 2005)

@Gerhard S.

bist du die strecke schon abgefahren?
kannst schon was drüber sagen?
(ich hoff ja immer noch das der ein oder andere trail noch mit eingebaut ist.)


----------



## Gerhard S. (10. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Gerhard, kannst dich noch an mich erinnern?
> Bist du im Juli in Garmisch auch dabei beim MA und beim Festival?
> 
> Ich bin da mit Matthias am Start  Bald mit meinem um ca. 1,5kg
> ...



Hi benni

ich hatte jetzt 4 tage pause . Hab auch die 4 tage echt zur regeneration gebraucht. ich hatte die letzten 3 wochen jedes wochenende ein rennen.
werde heute wieder mit einer trainingseinheit beginnen.

bin im juli mit sicherheit in garmisch dabei. 
seit ihr zwei nun beim marathon in knapp 14 Tagen dabei ?
gruß
gerhard

strecke hab ich natürlich noch nicht besichtigt. ich habe ca. 300 km anfahrtsweg !


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2005)

so wies ausschaut, werd ich wohl die 50er Runde mim Eingänger fahren...


----------



## blacksurf (10. Mai 2005)

Bist du bereits angemeldet Alti?
Anmeldeschluss ist der 15. Mai / Überweisungseingang


----------



## munchin Monster (10. Mai 2005)

Gerhard S. schrieb:
			
		

> seit ihr zwei nun beim marathon in knapp 14 Tagen dabei ?
> gruß
> gerhard



Nein, Matthias muss leider Antibiotika nehmen (Zeckenbiss) und kann nicht wirklich belasten. Und ich muss tags darauf zum Ferienjob antreten, von daher werde ich meine Kräfte wohl auch schonen. Fahre bis Garmisch wohl noch ein paar CC-Rennen wenn ich die Zeit finde.

mfg benni (grüße aus dem fernen oberfranken =)


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du bereits angemeldet Alti?
> Anmeldeschluss ist der 15. Mai / Überweisungseingang



brauch ich nich...isch hab ne Wildcard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (11. Mai 2005)

So, bin auch mal ordnungsgemäß angemeldet.

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Wettergott ein Einsehen hat....    


Gibts schon irgendwelche organisatorischen Maßnahmen das Hinfahren betreffen??


----------



## blacksurf (12. Mai 2005)

nö aber ich melde mich heute auch an
hab ich beschlossen


----------



## wr400 (12. Mai 2005)

servus,

hab mich schon letzte woche beim marathon angemeldet.
hat jemand von euch schon ne bestätigung oder ähnliches für die anmeldung bekommen?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Mai 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> nö aber ich melde mich heute auch an
> hab ich beschlossen


ich glaube fast, dass sich da ein 30er bus lohnen wuerde. hat jemand einen aufm hof stehen??


----------



## blacksurf (12. Mai 2005)

jo ein Bus wäre nicht schlecht, ich weiss nämlich noch nicht wie ich rauskomm.


----------



## mabi (12. Mai 2005)

jo hab mich heute auch mal angemeldet und die kohle überwiesen. da weis man ja nicht mal was man als verwendungszweck , bzw empfängername angeben soll   wie wollen die auseinanderklamüsern wer das angemeldet ist und schon bezahlt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (12. Mai 2005)

mabi schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab mich heute auch mal angemeldet und die kohle überwiesen. da weis man ja nicht mal was man als verwendungszweck , bzw empfängername angeben soll   wie wollen die auseinanderklamüsern wer das angemeldet ist und schon bezahlt hat




stimmt hat mich auch gewundert


----------



## Florian (13. Mai 2005)

Wenn es einen Bus gibt, dann haltet mir nen Platz frei. Ich bin seit gestern auch gemeldet!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Mai 2005)

hi florian,

der andi hat mich gestern angeschrieben. evtl kann man zusammenfahren....
lass uns doch morgen mal wieder ne kleine buck fahren, dann koennen wir reden. ich will am samstag schonmal hinfahren um nummern zu holen bzw. die strecke zu checken. haste die 100 gemeldet??


----------



## Florian (13. Mai 2005)

Au ja, morgen nachmittag Buckrunde!
 Klar hab ich die 100km gemeldet, wobei ich mich grad schon auch frage, ob da der Mut etwas mit mir durchgegangen ist      



			
				wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> hi florian,
> 
> der andi hat mich gestern angeschrieben. evtl kann man zusammenfahren....
> lass uns doch morgen mal wieder ne kleine buck fahren, dann koennen wir reden. ich will am samstag schonmal hinfahren um nummern zu holen bzw. die strecke zu checken. haste die 100 gemeldet??


----------



## Fliege (13. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> so wies ausschaut, werd ich wohl die 50er Runde mim Eingänger fahren...



Ich auch! Man sieht sich....

Fly


----------



## mirtl (17. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

habe mich auch für den Ma angemeldet. Ist aber mein erster!!! Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich? War mir auch nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt fahren soll. Wie gut muß man sein um überhaupt durchzuhalten? Sind 4 Std zu viel für die Strecke im hinteren Mittelfeld?

Gruß


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (17. Mai 2005)

mirtl schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe mich auch für den Ma angemeldet. Ist aber mein erster!!! Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich? War mir auch nicht sicher ob ich überhaupt fahren soll. Wie gut muß man sein um überhaupt durchzuhalten? Sind 4 Std zu viel für die Strecke im hinteren Mittelfeld?
> 
> Gruß



häh, 4Std. das wäre ein 25er Schnitt und damit würdest du unter sicherlich erster werden.


----------



## mirtl (17. Mai 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> häh, 4Std. das wäre ein 25er Schnitt und damit würdest du unter sicherlich erster werden.




Welchen Schnitt fahrt man bei 50 km so?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Mai 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> häh, 4Std. das wäre ein 25er Schnitt und damit würdest du unter sicherlich erster werden.


da muss ich shaun aber mal beipflichten 4h sind nicht ganz so schlecht. 
zieh dir was auffaelliges an und ich versuch zumindest deinen windschatten zu nutzen...  

oha sehe gerade deine antwort. für 50 km ist vier stunden aber ganz schoen lang, vorallem wenn man die beschaffenheit der strecke anschaut.


----------



## mirtl (17. Mai 2005)

Hey,

Danke welche Zeit sollt ich schaffen, damit ich mich nicht ins Ziel schleichen muß? Bei 5o km? Oder sollt ich gleich daheim bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. Mai 2005)

mirtl schrieb:
			
		

> Danke welche Zeit sollt ich schaffen, damit ich mich nicht ins Ziel schleichen muß? Bei 5o km? Oder sollt ich gleich daheim bleiben?



einfach so schnell, dass du am naechsten tag die selbe strecke in der gleichen zeit nochmal fahren koenntest...


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Mai 2005)

hoi z'samme,

weiss denn irgendwer ab/bis wann man am sonntag die startnummer bekommt? und wieviele verpflegungsstationen (bei welchem km) wird es geben?

 
tom


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. Mai 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> hoi z'samme,
> 
> weiss denn irgendwer ab/bis wann man am sonntag die startnummer bekommt? und wieviele verpflegungsstationen (bei welchem km) wird es geben?
> 
> ...


http://www.guidobaur.com/fsmm/images/Anmeldung_FSMM.pdf
hilft ein wenig ... wenn auch nicht viel


----------



## Fliege (18. Mai 2005)

mirtl schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Schnitt fahrt man bei 50 km so?




Wenn es wirklich nicht so technisch ist, fährt die Spitze sicherlich nicht viel länger als 2 Stunden, auf jeden Fall Schnitt schneller als 20 km/h. Was 'man' dann so fährt, hängt davon ab, wie fit 'man' so ist. 

4 Stunden sollten aber auch für einen Ersttäter zu schaffen sein.

Fly


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Mai 2005)

thx @wotan

hatte das pdf nicht geöffnet, weil direkt mit dem formular angemeldet ...


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2005)

so, bis morgen - ich werd aber doch mim Schalter fahren...mein Knie hat nach der SiSp-Einlage am heutigen Morgen ein wenig "gezickt"...


----------



## Fliege (21. Mai 2005)

Jaja, lass mich nur allein...

Bis morgen
Fly


----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2005)

Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, lass mich nur allein...
> 
> Bis morgen
> Fly



warum?

fährt die deutsche Meisterin nicht mit???


----------



## mabi (21. Mai 2005)

sagt mal , hat irgendwer eine anmeldebestättigung bekommen ??   
online gemeldet , kohle überwiesen , nix mehr gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (22. Mai 2005)

Was ein demotivierendes Mistwetter!!!!!!


----------



## blacksurf (22. Mai 2005)

Hey, das wird schon noch!


----------



## Florian (22. Mai 2005)

Tatsächlich war das Wetter weit besser als gedacht, was für die Strecke übrigens auch gilt. 
Die Abfahrten waren zumindest schwierig genug, damit ich mich richtig ordentlich hinlegen konnte und dank blutendem Bein die Operation 100km leider aufgeben musste.


----------



## blacksurf (22. Mai 2005)

Jo das wetter war ok, das mit dem Sturz ist natürlich Mist 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Frazer (22. Mai 2005)

Ja, mitm Wetter, das war so ne Sache.... leicht demotivierend beim Aufstehen, aber schnurz beim Fahren   

@Florian
Mach Dir nix draus, mich hats ja auch erstmal gewaltig auf die Nase gelegt, und das schon bei Kilometer Nr. 2 ....   
Kann berichten, dass mir mein linkes Bein auch leicht schmerzt, ärgerlich dabei ist allerdings nur, dass ich bei dem Bodenkontakt auch noch mein schönes Schaltwerk total verbogen hab und nach vorsichtiger Inspektion vorhin wohl auch noch eins der Gelenke kaputt ist...   

Dir auf alle Fälle gute Besserung mit dem Knie, hoffentlich is es nix schlimmes.


----------



## Fliege (22. Mai 2005)

Wär dir mit'm Singlespeed nicht passiert  (gestürtzt wärst du wahrscheinlich trotzdem)   

Gute Besserung allen Verletzten
Fliege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,

hat jemand von Euch zufällig die Siegerzeit parat? Das Tempo kam mir recht hoch vor, lag sicher auch an der Streckenwahl.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## E36/8 (22. Mai 2005)

Für die 50km weis ichs nicht, aber die besten bei der 100er Distanz sollen die ersten 50 wohl unter 2h gepackt haben. Wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe dann hat der "Moderator" sogar 3Stunden Nochwas gesagt ... ganz schön krass!
Morgen sollen die Zeiten Im Netz stehen, bin mal auf meine Platzierung gespannt


----------



## Fliege (23. Mai 2005)

was ich gehört habe:

1:55 für die 50 km
3:59 für die 100 km

Fliege


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2005)

und wie war die zeit des schnellsten Eingängers?


----------



## blacksurf (23. Mai 2005)

@alti
nochmals danke fürs mitnehmen 
@Fliege: warst du der Einzige mit SSP, ja oder?


----------



## Fliege (23. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> und wie war die zeit des schnellsten Eingängers?



Gibt's oder gab's irgendwo Ergebnislisten??   

Nach meiner Uhr so ungefähr 2:06

@blacksurf
Sonst hab ich keinen gesehen

Gruß
Fliege


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. Mai 2005)

Ergebnisse sind da:
http://www.guidobaur.com/fsmm/images/Ergebnisse_2005.pdf
Gruss


----------



## Frazer (24. Mai 2005)

@Alti

dafür, dass wir kurzzeitig nach Km 2 an letzter Stelle gefahren sind, haben wir immernoch 44 Leute hinter uns gelassen, zumindest laut unserer Gesamt-Brutto-Zeit    

 

Für ne Trainingsausfahr garnichtmal soooo schlecht, aber das nächste Mal machen wir kein Picknick bei der Versorgung


----------



## Altitude (24. Mai 2005)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> aber das nächste Mal machen wir kein Picknick bei der Versorgung



aber mit ner roothaarigen Schönheit am Wegesrand darf ich schon wieder flirten, oder?


----------



## blacksurf (25. Mai 2005)

Jungs nicht klotzen fahren  

Danke fürs Mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (25. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> aber mit ner roothaarigen Schönheit am Wegesrand darf ich schon wieder flirten, oder?




Warum?!?! Schliesslich hast Du doch mich dabei!!


----------



## mirtl (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Dannke für eure Tipps! Hab es auch geschafft in sogar unter 3 Std!! hätt ich nicht gedacht. Strecke gefiehl mir gut. Nur bergab etwas rutschig.


----------



## ND! (30. Mai 2005)

mirtl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Dannke für eure Tipps! Hab es auch geschafft in sogar unter 3 Std!! hätt ich nicht gedacht.


na dann herzlichen glückwunsch!
und, hast jetzt blut geleckt   



			
				mirtl schrieb:
			
		

> Strecke gefiehl mir gut. Nur bergab etwas rutschig.


jep, die strecke war echt besser als befürchtet. hab mit wesentlich weniger trails gerechnet.
die (rutschigen) abfahrten fand ich ziemlich cool  hätt langweiliger sein können ...

hab mein ziel von 2,5h bis auf 5min auch einhalten können. 
war wirklich ein schönes rennen und das wetter hat ja wider erwarten auch gehalten.


----------



## ND! (1. Juni 2005)

ein paar bilder hätt ich auch noch ...

zum ersten unser bikeshuttle  





nochmal vielen dank an McLeod, der ohne murren die ganzen bikes in den kangoo gepackt hat!

und das hier sind die besitzer der 5 bikes:




von links nach rechts: sunflower, hawkwins, Florian, wotan_S_rache, McLeod


----------



## lowfat (1. Juni 2005)

Was hat der Wotan denn für ein Kraut in der Hand? Kann man das rauchen?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Juni 2005)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat der Wotan denn für ein Kraut in der Hand? Kann man das rauchen?


ich weiss nicht, ob maiglocken so gut zu rauchen sind. machen bestimmt einen tierischen kopf..... aber versuchen sollte man es vielleicht mal

@low: biste morgen dabei??


----------



## lowfat (1. Juni 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @low: biste morgen dabei??


ja, *18:00Uhr*


----------

